# Oh No, more free sounds



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dance of the Be-Clogged Zombies*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20119


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

Dueling Organs www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20121


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

The Chicken and Mr.Ghost www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20125


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Cryton*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20120


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Abyss3*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20122


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*I Drone Alone*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20124


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Ghosts*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20123


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Vamplouder*

www.lightningmp3.com/live/file.php?id=20126


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Love Abyss, others great too, i got a kick out of zombies clogging....... 
The organ one is cool, would love to hear your rendition of say Bach gone Mr Hyde...... the genius of his composition with that finally over the edge / into the darkness of his warped mind kinda organ music........ 
deep,dark & twisted, not unlike myself


----------



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

How frighteningly spine-tingling must those live full orchestra shows have been back in the old'n days. To see/hear something like Wagner in full force??!!Think I'll put some on now. Thanks so much for the input on the songs and as always, share them.Bats.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for sharing these. I love Abyss and Ghosts, and the others are great.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Bats, very nice of you.


----------

